# Trip to Utah! Best places to hit?



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

We're driving from Denver, 2 skiers and three boarders. 

We plan on hitting up Beaver Creek and Wolf Creek then Vegas for a day. Anything we can't miss in route to Utah? I've been to Snowbird and Park City but it's been almost a decade. 

Also, Is Alta worth demoing some Skis for?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought for a second this was a joke post - I read this as _Beaver Mountain_ and _Wolf Mountain_ the two smallest, worst mountains in Utah.

If it's a powder day you can't miss:

Powder Mountain
Snowbasin
Brighton
Solitude
Snowbird

I have no idea about Alta, have you ever skied before? If not, then you would be on the bottom of the mountain the entire time trying to just stand up right? 

If you're a skier Alta is a pretty sick mountain, super laid back and old school, great terrain and mind blowing snowfall totals. 

How many days are you going for? Are you looking to hit one resort, two, three? Do you want a pure freeride mountain (cliffs,chutes,bowls,tress) or a park mountain? 

I'd personally avoid any resort in Park City.


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Snowbird is awesome


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

We'll be in Utah for a week or so, I'd like to hit up a few resorts. I've been skiing my entire life. I fell in love with snowboarding around 2003. It's been a while but I can still get it done!

Thanks for the tips! 

The group prefers trees/steeps/bowls always fun. Not interested in Park really for the trip.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hit Snowbird then for the steeps and chutes. I loved the vibe at Brighton though. Fun terrain compared to PC and the Canyons. I never got to go to Pow Mow but I heard it's the place to be if you get snow.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I asked some very similar questions in here just a few days ago, so this might help: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/intermountain-us/67217-upcoming-utah-trip-2-28-3-a.html


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone know what the weather is gonna be in Utah early March? IE 10-th-16th? Just trying to figure out what I should pack. I always want to pack like a girl but as I'm traveling with a girl if I do that it'll be a bad day.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Still too far out to tell, but there is quite a lot of talk about the storm window opening up again the second week of March - Check this site for frequent detailed weather updated daily on Utah ski weather - He will tell you when the powder days are, what resorts will fair the best with each storm etc.

Wasatch Snow Forecast | Your Wasatch Powder Resource


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Still too far out to tell, but there is quite a lot of talk about the storm window opening up again the second week of March - Check this site for frequent detailed weather updated daily on Utah ski weather - He will tell you when the powder days are, what resorts will fair the best with each storm etc.
> 
> Wasatch Snow Forecast | Your Wasatch Powder Resource


Haha, my girl is going to be so pissy if she is all cold. Butttt that'll leave me to go explore stashes without her tagging along. Hrm....


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Powder > Girlfriend 

No question.

hopefully you luck out and get a couple bluebird powder days - the best of both worlds.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

MarshallV82 said:


> We're driving from Denver, 2 skiers and three boarders.
> 
> We plan on hitting up Beaver Creek and Wolf Creek then Vegas for a day. Anything we can't miss in route to Utah? I've been to Snowbird and Park City but it's been almost a decade.
> 
> Also, Is Alta worth demoing some Skis for?


Denver To Vegas with a stop at Beaver Creek and Wolf Creek? Wooah Mr. Zigzag!?! These two are away far apart, especially with Vegas being a destination. I don't know how long you plan on traveling, but SLC is a bit out of the way, too. I'd Suggest Wolf Creek (can't deny you on that one) and maybe Silverton or Telluride. If you're considering Beaver Creek, I strongly suggest you throw in the extra bucks (and save time/gas) and hit Silverton. Beav's day ticket is 119 and Silverton's Guide ticket is 139.(Plus 40 bucks for the gear.)

I think you'll get all you need without having to trek all the way up to the Cottonwoods and southern colorado has been doing quite well this season. If you're looking for a change of pace, hit moab, canyonlands, or Glen Canyon for some crazy hiking. Supposed to be some fun slot canyons in Page, AZ.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

NoOtherOptions said:


> Haha, my girl is going to be so pissy if she is all cold. Butttt that'll leave me to go explore stashes without her tagging along. Hrm....


Umm, are you guys going to Utah for a mormon convention? Otherwise, shouldn't she be expecting to possibly be cold if it is a snowboard trip? Just wondering.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Umm, are you guys going to Utah for a mormon convention? Otherwise, shouldn't she be expecting to possibly be cold if it is a snowboard trip? Just wondering.


She expects to be cold yes, but she doesn't expect to be freezing. She's a newer rider. I've been riding for years and know what to expect.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Denver To Vegas with a stop at Beaver Creek and Wolf Creek? Wooah Mr. Zigzag!?! These two are away far apart, especially with Vegas being a destination. I don't know how long you plan on traveling, but SLC is a bit out of the way, too. I'd Suggest Wolf Creek (can't deny you on that one) and maybe Silverton or Telluride. If you're considering Beaver Creek, I strongly suggest you throw in the extra bucks (and save time/gas) and hit Silverton. Beav's day ticket is 119 and Silverton's Guide ticket is 139.(Plus 40 bucks for the gear.)
> 
> I think you'll get all you need without having to trek all the way up to the Cottonwoods and southern colorado has been doing quite well this season. If you're looking for a change of pace, hit moab, canyonlands, or Glen Canyon for some crazy hiking. Supposed to be some fun slot canyons in Page, AZ.


We have friends that live in Wolf Creek and Vegas, then my Uncle lives in SLC. I would like to hit up Silverton though


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

MarshallV82 said:


> We have friends that live in Wolf Creek and Vegas, then my Uncle lives in SLC. I would like to hit up Silverton though



Ahh, so a big loop. I see. Well, I still say you hit Silverton and Wolf Creek on the way to Vegas. If you're going to see your Uncle....Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude should really be all you need. Snowbasin, UT is similar to Beaver Creek, but with better snowfall this season. Many suggest Powder Mountain, but I'm not a huge fan. 

I suppose you could hit Beaver Creek on the way back on 70, though I would still trade BC for Silverton.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Ahh, so a big loop. I see. Well, I still say you hit Silverton and Wolf Creek on the way to Vegas. If you're going to see your Uncle....Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude should really be all you need. Snowbasin, UT is similar to Beaver Creek, but with better snowfall this season. Many suggest Powder Mountain, but I'm not a huge fan.
> 
> I suppose you could hit Beaver Creek on the way back on 70, though I would still trade BC for Silverton.


You recommend Silverton over Telluride? Not a fan or is silverton just better?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> You recommend Silverton over Telluride? Not a fan or is silverton just better?


I advise Silverton (or Telluride) over Beaver Creek! :eusa_clap:

Right now I'm going off-of snowfall. Silverton has a deeper base and with 175 total for the season at Telluride, I'm a bit hesitant. Personally, I had planned on heading to Telluride next week. I don't know if it'll be worth the financial investment. I can't really speak for one over the other, but I know Silverton's model limits the amount if getting tracked-out

Plus, Silverton is one hour less of a drive than is Telluride and, from what I hear, it is a different experience.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Finished our trip, It changed due to friends ducking out so it was just us from Denver. 

We hit up Vail (Free) and powderhorn on the way to UT and Beaver Creek on the way back. Powderhorn, CO is a diamond in the rough! Awful lifts but I love the terrain. Fun cliffs/trees, no crowds and it had tons of nice fresh powder! 

In Utah we only made it to Snowbird and Brighton. There was about 12'' of snow. Brighton was my favorite great trees and cliffs there too! I can't remember the lift names but way off the side of milly or crest? was tons of fun! Snowbird is great but I didn't really like the vibe there. I'll go to Utah again to get the other resorts in! 

I must say though.. I'm not a fan of the nightlife in SLC, UT. It seems like a very conservative place.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

yup, brighton is my favorite too - just for the lift Milly. 

not a lot of vert or any sustained steepness like at the bird but it's a perfect playground on pow days. 

if you're into cliffs or short small lines it's incredible.

how was the snow when you went? I know we had a serious warm front with snow on our last couple storms - I missed a few pow days due to work this month but the one i did hit was really wet and heavy pow, not our usually light and dry. but it was awesome that plenty of pillow lines set up. never hit so many pillow lines in my life out here.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> She expects to be cold yes, but she doesn't expect to be freezing. She's a newer rider. I've been riding for years and know what to expect.


get her warmer gear? throw a nano puff between the base and shell on top, and a thick fleece sweatpant between baselayers and pants. 

newsflash: continental US is not as cold as Antartica except Gunnison, CO.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> yup, brighton is my favorite too - just for the lift Milly.
> 
> not a lot of vert or any sustained steepness like at the bird but it's a perfect playground on pow days.
> 
> ...


We hit Snowbird when it was hard and hot, (Saturday I believe) it looked like it would be a great mountain with snow though. The tram was kind of stupid though, I'd rather take the chairlift. It's cool to ride once in your life I guess. slow and crowded! It rained in SLC the next day. The mountains got 10-12 of snow, it was pretty wet snow but it was still awesome.


----------

